

Ask HN: Good budget SSL certificate? - viennacoder

I have a startup, and I need to get an SSL certificate. I am a bit overwhelmed by the array of options.<p>I would say that Verisign has the best name-recognition, but it seems a bit pricey.<p>What are some good options that are trusted &amp; safe while also budget friendly?
======
glazskunrukitis
Verisign is really enterprisey. At the end of the day there is no real
difference between getssl.me $7 certificate[1] and some other one for $100, as
long as we are speaking about domain validated certificates.

[1] [https://getssl.me/en](https://getssl.me/en)

